# Kfc??



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone I was wondering what to do about the blinking chicken bones Pushca keeps finding in the street?
I love to take her for her walk and get a Cafe Nero whic
his next door to KFC...as you can imagine the bones are sometimes on the pavement. I panic every time I hear that familiar cruching as she devours them. However hard I try she will find them.
Any suggestions other than not leaving the house lol....I'm just petrified she'll choke!
She eats raw all the time
Thankyou


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Does she know the 'leave it' command? If you see her near a bone tell her to leave it and give her a treat - it'll be hard, we've been using the leave it command on walks since Vincent could go outside and sometimes if he sees anything he REALLY wants (horse poo is like chocolate to him :/) he'll try and chomp it as quick as he can  Just got to keep at it!
Otherwise just try and keep an eye on the floor and maybe kick any bones out the way, especially if you're going to be sat outside.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

cooked is really bad for them...so be careful for cooked bones.


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Milo is bad for picking up stones when we are out but he learnt 'swap' better than 'leave'. Now all we say is "swap" and he drops whatever he has and is rewarded with a small treat. We find that the leave command is not quite as reliable when we want immediate action.

Andrea


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hey 
that's a really good tip .... word swapping...
sometimes boycie don't get certain words !!! 
ie stay ..... swapped for wait .... 
and signing without words ...
top tip 
cheers 
marzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi my cairn terrier nearly died when he wolfed down a cooked lamb bone,found it when out on walk with neighbour! This has left me with a dread of feeding anything other than very solid marrow bones. I know people are keen on feeding raw bones a good friend of mine does, but for me it is too risky! Think you should avoid cooked bones at all costs.


----------

